# Table tags?



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Could we get table tags so tables like this are possible?


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ohh Cool that would be awsome and very useful!


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll look into this, thanks!


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

It doesn't look like this hack is compatible with our version of vB... sorry I couldn't be of more help here.


----------

